# Network Bandwidth Monitor?



## hat (Aug 14, 2015)

It seems we are using up a lot of data and being charged extra for it. I want to try and identify what is taking up so much data, so I need a way to monitor specific devices on the network, and see how much each device is using and look for a way to keep it down. I imagine the first step is to set up like a static DHCP thing in my router, so I can keep each device having the same IP and watch that IP to see how much that device uses. I just need a way to monitor each individual device(IP). I don't think my router (ASUS RT-N66U) does that by default. How can I do this?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 14, 2015)

hat said:


> It seems we are using up a lot of data and being charged extra for it. I want to try and identify what is taking up so much data, so I need a way to monitor specific devices on the network, and see how much each device is using and look for a way to keep it down. I imagine the first step is to set up like a static DHCP thing in my router, so I can keep each device having the same IP and watch that IP to see how much that device uses. I just need a way to monitor each individual device(IP). I don't think my router (ASUS RT-N66U) does that by default. How can I do this?



*this isn't really what you asked for so feel free to ignore it

Can you assume the majority of your devices using lots of data are windows/ios/android and take a look at the built in data usage metrics?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 15, 2015)

PRTG is really good for me. That's what I use.


----------



## Rhyseh (Aug 17, 2015)

This is generally done using SNMP traps and it's affiliated technologies. This is not normally a simple process as most solutions are rather complex and expensive. Another key requirement is that the border device (or whatever is measuring the traffic flow) supports the required protocols.

PRTG is good if your device can support netflow/jflow or a similar protocol. Unfortunately this isn't likely on an ASUS device and you will just get live interface usage metrics at best.

Really you need a device that supports these features. This normally means that unless you are going to look at Open source (something like pfsense) then you are going to have to look at more complex devices or a piece of software on the client machine to log network bandwidth.

Personally I've been playing with the new Deep Packet Inspection feature on the new firmware for the Ubiquiti Edge Router Lite and it works pretty damn well, although I wouldn't leave it on for an extended period of time due to memory concerns.... It's probably going to be your cheapest option, however it's not very user friendly in terms of setup (if the wizards don't work for you). Really if you're not familiar with router CLI's or lower level of networking knowledge then I would steer clear of the SNMP traps option and instead look at desktop software.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 17, 2015)

Umm it works for several devices and has 100s if not 1000s of sensors.

The following screenshot is just the base ones. There's more depending on the device and how extensive the OID/MIBs you have are.

Please note: click on thumbnail>right click>view image to see. Too big to full attach here




Also I get more than live metrics. I can view them from any time frame within 365 days

For example....

Main sensor-per-device view:



Metrics:


Metrics (30 day):


I cna do all this with just setting up probes on each target machine. Completely free unlike purchasing a new router. Just install the base (core server) and add probes using the provided probe installers and enter the access keys and you're set! I've added my first 10 sensors on 2 remote machines within 10 minutes.

PRTG is free for up to 100 sensors.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 17, 2015)

hat said:


> It seems we are using up a lot of data and being charged extra for it. I want to try and identify what is taking up so much data, so I need a way to monitor specific devices on the network, and see how much each device is using and look for a way to keep it down. I imagine the first step is to set up like a static DHCP thing in my router, so I can keep each device having the same IP and watch that IP to see how much that device uses. I just need a way to monitor each individual device(IP). I don't think my router (ASUS RT-N66U) does that by default. How can I do this?


Windows 8 and newer has good network traffic tools in Task Manager.  You can not only see how much ethernet activity is occurring but what process is doing it.

Android (Network Monitor Mini), Windows Phone (Data Sense, built in to Windows Phone 8), and iOS (iPhone Count) have applications for monitoring traffic individually.


----------



## basco (Aug 17, 2015)

Networx from www.softperfect.com


----------



## Rhyseh (Aug 17, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Umm it works for several devices and has 100s if not 1000s of sensors.
> 
> The following screenshot is just the base ones. There's more depending on the device and how extensive the OID/MIBs you have are.
> 
> ...



You could read my post in full. I'm aware of PRTG's excellent support and easy configuration for SNMP traps. I wasn't saying that PRTG does not support it. I commented that his router is unlikely to offer support for packet inspection (netflow/jlow/sflow etc), meaning the metrics he can get from PRTG will be pretty, but largely useless in helping him track down where the bandwidth drain is coming from/to.

I agree that PRTG does an excellent job of automatically configuring itself, however if his device doesn't have the sensors to give the data you need then it is largely useless.

I wasn't aware PRTG had expended from 10 to 100 nodes on the free version. I may install it again in my home lab.

EDIT: did some digging and found a way to add sflow to the router you mentioned: http://networkperformanceforums.com...me-router-with-netflow-and-snmp-using-optware

https://github.com/RMerl/asuswrt-merlin/wiki/Supported-Devices

You could just change the SNMP trap software for PRTG if you like.

Still a software based option may be easier for you if you don't feel like messing around.


----------



## HTC (Aug 17, 2015)

Several suggestions in this topic: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/program-to-monitor-internet-bandwidth-usage.213868


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 17, 2015)

PRTG does have a packet sniffer sensor as well


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 17, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Umm it works for several devices and has 100s if not 1000s of sensors.
> 
> The following screenshot is just the base ones. There's more depending on the device and how extensive the OID/MIBs you have are.
> 
> ...


I remember checking into this a few years ago, or at least a couple. Doesn't prtg require either a domain or SNMP support?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 17, 2015)

Nope... it uses that but doesn't REQUIRE that.

You can use the probes to gather data and it uses built in Windows Management Instrumentation data or WMI. WMI builds on SNMP, however it's an allready activated and running service windows requires to run so no dicking around with services to enable. Windows allready has it!

Juuuuuuust make sure you don't use an amped wireless UA230 adapter that adapter's driver installation has corrupted WMI's datastore  on 3 of my machines and I had to go thru a really long and irritating process of fixing the WMI datastore.

If anyone needs PRTG help please feel free to ask. Pay me enough and I can do a full session to create an amazeballs PRTG setup for you like I got.. LOL

Note..Note NOTE!!! It's recommended, no, HIGHLY recommended that you have a static IP for the PRTG server! Create one manually using windows or Using your router's "Static DHCP" or "Address reservation" or whatever name the manufacturer decided to call that feature and bind the IP to the PRTG server's MAC address!!!!!!!! THIS IS VERY CRITICAL TO KEEP PRTG RUNNING PROPERLY!!!

Also the following settings MUST be configured in order for the remote PRTG monitoring to be able to use it on other systems to "drop in" or use the android app for monitoring on the go


----------

